# farmall 706 parking brake repair



## BIGREDowner (Nov 1, 2011)

I blew out the parking brake on my Farmall 706. How do I repair it? How much work is involved? Where do I find info on how to repair it? Thanks, Ted


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I'd pick up an I&T manual or an IH service manual for that tractor. Tractor Supply in New Holstein should have the I&T manuals. I've never had to work on the one on my 1066 (similar design) so I can't really give you specific advice, but this is the parts breakdown for the parking brake controls.


----------



## rockwood84 (Jan 8, 2013)

is the rod broke or not extending enough to get the pawl to catch gear. if its broke get another rod and adjust it so the pawl catches the gear.


----------



## BIGREDowner (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks for your suggestions. I have not started taking it apart yet. I'll give it a try when I do. Thanks, Ted


----------

